# 4 female bettas with a male betta.



## oXsonriksXo (Oct 3, 2009)

As the title states, is this ok? i have a 10 gallon tank. I am also planning on buying other tank mates of a diffrent species, any recommended? i was thinking about getting bala sharks i dont know if they might do well. As of right now i have a female and a male betta in the 10 gal. tank for about 2 months and they seem to be fine. I have also been planning to buy a plant, is it wise to grow it out of a bud or buy the plant?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Bad bad bad idea. You have a male and female living together? PLEASE separate them before one of them ends up hurt/dead. Males and females cannot be housed together long term.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

+1 to what Doggy said.

Male+Female(s) Splendens in the same tank without a divider=Chaos. It is inevitable that, in the end, you will be left with one severely beaten up betta or none at all.

A 10 gallon is a nice size for a simple betta however, or can can even be divided in half with a betta on each side, but make sure the divider is super secure so that they can't get to one another.

Bala sharks get GIGANTIC by the way, and like schools I think. You'd probably need some sort of huge, heated, indoor pond to keep them properly....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I totally agree with DragonFish and doggyhog. This is a disaster waiting to happen. The only time you can house males and females together is for breeding purposes.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree with everyone. PLEASE separate them immediately. It might seem like they're getting along but one wrong move and the male can kill the female or even the female can kill the male. You could make a female sorority with 5 or 6 females heavily planted and lots of hiding places or you could divide it; put the female on one side and the male on the other.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree with what everyone else has said so far. Don't endanger your pets! And four females sounds good as long as they get along. But, if the 10-gal is all you have, I wouldn't suggest dividing it and putting a sorority on one side and the male on the other. You would need a much larger tank for that. I suggest you just divide the tank straight down the middle and keep one betta on each side. As for the plant question, the bulbs are a case by case thing. Sometimes they work, sometimes they turn into fuzzy white balls of goo. I would just get those short plants from Petco in the tube because they're really cheap and they'll grow fast. I still have one of those tube plants (umbrella plant) from nearly 8 months ago and it's still thriving.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Some females and males are compatible and will live their entire lives peacefully together,
You just need to recognize the signs to know which are not compatible and will eventually end in disaster & which won't.

Adding any more then one female with a male, You will simply come home one day sooner that later to a dead male betta, The females WILL kill him!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There are species of bettas that are peaceful and can live together.


----------



## Hidr (Feb 15, 2010)

I would not do it. You may have dead fish or two shortly.


----------



## JohnKIOhio (Feb 21, 2010)

I am new and joined the site for fun. We have had a male & female betta plus an albino frog in the same tank for over a year now. We just upgraded the tank to a 14 Gallon BioCube and might add a fish or two. Prolly a cat once the tank gets established. We put ghost shrimp in and they last about a week which is the intent.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

take them out!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah. And that frog is going to get huge. If you didn't know already. It WILL eat your fish when it gets bigger. Those things will eat ANYTHING they can fit in their mouths.


----------

